#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [影片] [曆程] 動物凶猛：狼

## wingwolf

在線觀看： http://you.video.sina.com.cn/b/7391106-1244079423.html

兩位主持人探討狼的各種優秀的品質
講述了這個種族被妖魔化的曆史

有些時候，在談到貶義的部分的時候
雖然他們一邊因在貶義詞裏找到了意義比較“褒”的部分而開心
但是可以很明顯地感覺到笑容背後的痛心啊……

----------


## 夜狼o星

看完整個影片
看到有這麼多種的狼滅絕了
心中真的滿悲傷的
狼也沒有做甚麼壞事
為什麼要這樣撲殺他們
他們也有[獸]權阿
兇手還是人類

看玩也只能祈禱
祈禱有更多的狼會回到這世界

----------

